# Stocking a 29 gal S.A. community



## Lymore (Dec 15, 2009)

I was just fishing for some ideas  I've had bolivian rams and angelfish in the past.

I just got a 29 gal tank, stand, light, filter, and heater for Christmas, and I don't know what to do with it!


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd go for a pair of Yellow Convicts (Cryptoheros nanoluteus) CA not SA but still so pretty for a "small" fish.
Either that Apistogramma Agazzii if you really want to stick with SA


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Lymore*,

Stocking 29 gallon tanks can be a little tricky. The foot print doesn't offer to much space for multiple territories of bottom dwelling cichlids and you will want some fish to occupy the mid to top level of the tank, otherwise it looks real empty.

There are two pretty standard setups that come to mind.

Setup one. A pair of Angels combined with dwarf cichlids, like a pair of Laetactara curviceps, or pair/trio Apistogramma cacatuoides.

Setup two, for slightly more experienced SA cichlid keepers. A pair of Discus and either a pair of German blue rams or a trio of Dicrossus filamentosus.

The main problem with either setup is that you do need bonded mating pairs for this to work. Which means buying proven pairs which can be a little expensive, or growing out six juveniles of one species untill a pair forms. This would be necessary with the Angels, Discuss, Curviceps and Blue rams, as unpaired fish are just as likely to try and kill each other as they are to form a genuine pair. It's not so much of a concern with harem species such as apistogramma and dicrossus.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

I would agree with DFF, but I tried keeping a single angel in a 29 for a while with some tiny baby keyholes and as the angel grew I just kept feeling sorrier and sorrier for him. It just looks cramped with a big angel in a 29, especially with other cichlids, he just always seemed spooked.

Not saying dont do it, im just saying I probably wouldnt do it again.

I have a 29 right now where I am growing out 4 oblongum, but I dont know how that will work out long term once a pair forms. I understand your concern... 29 is an odd size tank. I am going to have to move them eventually.

If I was starting from scratch, I would go with a mated pair of something like bolivians, keyholes or whatever your favorite dwarf species may be. then, get a nice school of tetras and maybe some hatchets to top it off. I am definetely starting to subscribe to the "less is more" theory. Its hard to do but I am learning!

Good luck!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I had a pair of large angels in a 30 only because I rescued them from a 10 gallon tank (yes, really). I wouldn't do it again, personally. It was a tall tank, too, but it all just felt cramped.

In a 30 gallon (I'm presuming long) tank, I'd do plants, first and foremost, and then a centerpiece of a mated pair of German rams with small tetras, perhaps rummynose, then a small school of small cories (pandas, maybe) and a long-finned albino bristlenose pleco.

If you don't like German rams, then I'd do a. borelli 1M-2F

Or a pair of laetacara curviceps, which I also like a lot.

Of course, you can always do bolivians, although I'm not sure how many in a 30 gallon. I currently have five in a 60 gallon with similar stocking I've outlined above i.e. tetras, cories, etc., and I adore this tank!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

HONDO said:


> I am definetely starting to subscribe to the "less is more" theory. Its hard to do but I am learning!


Hooray! I've always preached the "less is more" theory. =D>


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

dwarf pikes


----------



## crescendo999 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a 26 Gallon bowfront and I have a pair of Angels, a pair of German blue rams, and a pair of Apistograma agassizi along with 4 Serpae tetras and 2 ottos. 
So far things look okay though I feel bad for the Angels as they are not a bonded pair.....
Lots of plants make this possible, I think. That and the dwarfs are still little...


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I've had the South American 29 gallon in my signature for over a year and a half:
3 Bolivian Rams
11 Rummynose tetras
3 Metae corries
1 BN pleco
Lots of colour, lots of movement, lots of harmless attitude.

I just wish I had a clue when it comes to plants. I'm a much better rock keeper.

kevin


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

> I have a 26 Gallon bowfront and I have a pair of Angels, a pair of German blue rams, and a pair of Apistograma agassizi along with 4 Serpae tetras and 2 ottos.


Good grief. I'd think this was a disaster waiting to happen . . .


----------



## crescendo999 (Nov 1, 2009)

hollyfish2000 said:


> > I have a 26 Gallon bowfront and I have a pair of Angels, a pair of German blue rams, and a pair of Apistograma agassizi along with 4 Serpae tetras and 2 ottos.
> 
> 
> Good grief. I'd think this was a disaster waiting to happen . . .


And so it was, as I have since discovered. The apistos have been sent back from whilst they came. There is now more sanity in the tank!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

A group of Keyholes with cories and tetras.

Or a pair of Rainbow cichlids.

...Bill


----------



## diogenes (Sep 23, 2008)

I just setup a planted 29g SA. I'm still stocking though. I've kept angels and bolivian rams in the past too. I currently have 3 archocentrus centrarchus grow outs about 2.5"-3" and 5 coryadoras metae. I plan to take the centrarchs out, and add cardinal or emperor tetras, and a pair of some sort of dwarf cichlid.

Anybody have any suggestions for that type of setup? I've got it planted with 1 Amazon sword, and a bit of Vallisneria. I plan to add more val and some crypts, and some chain/micro swords for the foreground. I'm lighting it with a T5HO 30" Dual 31watt bulbs. One is 10k and the other is 6700. I've got 40 lbs. of ecocomplete in the tank creating about a 2.5" substrate bed.

Anybody got any ideas for plants?

I've got some pics around here if I can find the dang camera cable...


----------



## aspen (Jun 15, 2004)

>>'Anybody got any ideas for plants?'

i would completely fill that tank with the plants you already have, then trade 1 species from the lfs with trade-in plants.

as for fish species there is a lot to choose from. i would have an apisto species, say a. borellii, a tetra species or 2, say marble hatchets and pencilfish, and 2 sae's. you'd like that tank i'd bet.

rick


----------

